# Senior boy in LA



## AmyinAr

he's such a pretty boy!


----------



## missmarstar

he's gorgeous... i wonder how that sweet face came to be in a shelter..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Gosh, he looks like Tucker and Tucker is only 5. I hope someone can pull him. When I see a dog in need from LA, it brings back memories.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

What a sad yet beautful boy.


----------



## BeauShel

I pray that someone adopts him or a rescue takes him. I wonder how old he is. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## ID_Hannah

Oh man! That face breaks my heart. 

Hopefully there's a rescue who can take him?? He sure looks like a gem.


----------



## mylissyk

Has anyone contacted LA Golden rescue? I haven't emailed them, didn't want to duplicate if someone already has.

*Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.*
Intake Coordinator: 


Jim
[email protected]
telephone 985.226.4600


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Ok, East coast buddies, do you feel like participating in another transport up to the north east?


----------



## bwoz

What's the plan?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

I would need to get him pulled (he'll be all paid for), would need to get him to their closest vet for neuter, then help with transport up to ct/ma


----------



## Carraig

I will put in some money for gas, just let me know.


----------



## bwoz

As long as I can physically do the time and place, I'm in. Are you fostering him?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

bwoz said:


> As long as I can physically do the time and place, I'm in. Are you fostering him?


Nope  he will complete the pack, lol


----------



## bwoz

Are you serious!!!!!????? Congratulations!!! What's he like? Did they give you any information on him?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

bwoz said:


> Are you serious!!!!!????? Congratulations!!! What's he like? Did they give you any information on him?


Yup  Need some Old Gold!!! 

She said he's old but not sure how old, arthritic, gets along with other dogs, not neutered, someone "found" him and turned him in, but they way she said that sounded like a turn in


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Cin, 

When I get home I will give you the name of the woman who held GB for me when he was pulled from Roicy. She may help. If all his expenses are paid she may pull him for you. I don't know about a transport though.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Kimm said:


> Cin,
> 
> When I get home I will give you the name of the woman who held GB for me when he was pulled from Roicy. She may help. If all his expenses are paid she may pull him for you. I don't know about a transport though.


Thanks Kim  that info would be awesome!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hooch and Lil may still have this persons info, too. They both helped me get GB transported. I'm in work, but I'll look for her address and one other. I don't know if they're still in rescue or not, but it's worth a shot. 

I think Melissa might be of more assistance, so I'll send you her info first.


----------



## Karen519

*Cin*

Cin

What a gorgeous boy!! Have you called the shelter!?

I AM so jealous!!!

Let me know if I can help!!!


----------



## missmarstar

Cin that is awesome!! thanks for giving that old boy a great home


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Karen519 said:


> Cin
> 
> What a gorgeous boy!! Have you called the shelter!?
> 
> I AM so jealous!!!
> 
> Let me know if I can help!!!


OMG, that expression on him, "Help me, please don't leave me here." I was gone, lol


----------



## fostermom

Woo hoo! Old Gold Mum is completing her pack! You said you were saving that place for a senior, and you kept your word. I know a lot of transports come through NC on 95. Keep me in the loop, I might be able to help with one leg.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

fostermom said:


> Woo hoo! Old Gold Mum is completing her pack! You said you were saving that place for a senior, and you kept your word. I know a lot of transports come through NC on 95. Keep me in the loop, I might be able to help with one leg.


 
 thanks, and will do!


----------



## Thalie

I am too far north and west to help with a leg, I think. I can help with gas money though (let me know how to send it). He is beautiful and I am glad he will complete your pack and find a great home with ya'll.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Wonderful news!


----------



## Faith's mommy

any updates? you know i'll help move him any way you need


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Oops...Kasey is coming. I wonder if the new member knows anyone who can help? She's in LA.


----------



## Faith's mommy

wonderful - i'm having a hard time keeping up with her threads so i wasn't sure. has he been pulled already?


----------



## Karen519

*Faith's Mommy*

Faith's Mommy:

I don't think Grady, Cindy's Senior boy has been pulled. I asked around and sent her some names of boarders and some paid transporters out in Louisiana.

The transport will be the BIGGEST problem-it is 23 hrs.!!!

Kacey, the girl from FL that Cindy adopted is coming today!! So excited for her!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Cin,

Did you contact Melissa? Is she still doing rescue? She helped with GB when he was pulled from Roicy. Linda kept him for me for months and the only expense she charged me for were his treatments.


----------



## Thalie

Kimm said:


> I wonder if the new member knows anyone who can help? She's in LA.


If it is me, I am sorry to say I do not. I am at the other end of the state and unfortunately have no personal doggie contacts in the NO/BR area. I could crosspost -with some specifics as to what is needed- to another place if ya'll want, there are a few people in that area but I am not sure they could help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Thalie said:


> If it is me, I am sorry to say I do not. I am at the other end of the state and unfortunately have no personal doggie contacts in the NO/BR area. I could crosspost -with some specifics as to what is needed- to another place if ya'll want, there are a few people in that area but I am not sure they could help.


No, I'm sorry. A new member just signed up and she's only 19. You just never know when someone knows someone who can help. I'm hoping a few of the people I dealt with in the past might be able to help, but I don't even know if they are still involved with rescue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have a really pretty good friend in LA... Ball, LA... is that helpful? She is hardcore into dogs and rescue, too.


----------



## deeogee1

Yesterday I gave Cindy the name of a person to contact and I know Cindy had heard back from the person. I hope it's falling into place. Patty (the contact) knows Linda (Roicy) and others around that area and volunteers at several shelters.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenna*

Jenna:

Could you e-mail Cindy the name and contact info for your friend in Ball, LA.
e-mail to: [email protected]


----------



## Hudson

Thankyou for taking this dear fellow in and giving him a home,congratulations and good luck with the transportation details.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Hi Karen, I will be contacting Jeanne tonight and asking her about helping... she's my buddy, I bet she can help! I am off to LUNCH now with David... dmfla... and another GRF member...  later


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Anymore news on Grady?

:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> Anymore news on Grady?
> 
> :wavey::wavey:


 
Not til the shelter opens tomorrow


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I don't think the Linda I know in LA works with Roicy. The Linda I know only stepped in as a favor when a dog was pulled and I was paying a lot of money for boarding and we didn't know how long it would take to get him a ride to a permanent rescue. If it were not for this "Linda" I would have been lost. I think it took 3 months to get him moved. It was a nightmare.

Cin, who have you contacted already?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im in Indiana... I will help with transport if it comes this way... Please let me know... If anything, maybe we can put our money together and fly this guy home? Maybe?? Ill def. put some money in and Im sure some others will too!


----------



## Carraig

Yes, I said I would put in a little for gas. If it means flying him, let's do it. He's living in that little pen so a crate shouldn't stress him too badly for the time it would take. 

Did the rescue service not pan out?


----------



## lovealways_jami

I dont know??? I read through this thread this morning and nothing seems confirmed. I really think flying him would be the best option, and I think our forum can make it happen. Thats a LOOONNNGGG trip to drive IMO!


----------



## Karen519

*LovealwaysJami*

Lovealways Jami:

I'm with you. I can contribute, too.
I think it could cost $300-A$400 to fly him, but as far as I know Cindy is having no luck with a transport.

Let me know if I can contribute. By the time Cindy pays to board him all the time it could take to get a transport together, flying would be best idea.

I wonder if anyone has any frequent flyer miles that cold be contributed for 
the sweet Senior to use.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I can contribute a few $$ to the air transport if that will help Grady get home.


----------



## lovealways_jami

**Bumping**

$200-300?
I think that our forum could pull something like that together. Lemme see what I can come up with. Marlene, if you are reading this, how were you going to fly Dillion? And how much does it cost? Anyone want to help me try to make this happen?


----------



## Karen519

*Jami*

Jami:

It could be $400-$500 for all I know.


It wouldn't hurt to ask around though,

Are we talking about the Senior Boy In Louisiana or the Puppy in GA?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Senior Boy - LA

Who is the puppy in GA? LOL? Darn it, am I on the wrong thread again?


----------



## McSwede

I can contribute a few $$. If a lot of us could chip in a few $$ it can happen.

Let's just keep bumping this thread. 

~Jackie


----------



## lovealways_jami

OHHHH! I GET IT! No, Marlene was looking into flying Dillion and I wondered what she found to be the best way to go... 
I want to get this Senior to his forever home and out of that cage!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Is Cindy still wanting him? I read she just got a new one ... I hope she still wants him!


----------



## Carraig

Count me and Nikki and Leah in.


----------



## missmarstar

Jami,

do u know how much this dog weighs?? it would depend on the weight of the dog and what size crate is necessary. Dillon is pretty big (80lbs) and it was going to cost over $600 on american, and about $400 something on Delta. but he was in the XL varikennel, so if this guy can fit in a smaller one and weighs less, it would be quite a bit less i believe.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I haven't heard if Cindy contacted the person I told her about yet either. I'm in bed sick, so I'm on and off. Is this guy still available? That sounds awful, but sometimes they don't have much time or are already pulled.


----------



## Carraig

missmarstar said:


> Jami,
> 
> do u know how much this dog weighs?? it would depend on the weight of the dog and what size crate is necessary. Dillon is pretty big (80lbs) and it was going to cost over $600 on american, and about $400 something on Delta. but he was in the XL varikennel, so if this guy can fit in a smaller one and weighs less, it would be quite a bit less i believe.


 
Holy cow....when I checked for Leah it was only $235 on Air Canada, plust $95 for the crate.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy still wants the Senior.*

Yes, I know Cindy still wants him she just cannot find transport help-it's a 23 hour trip, 2 plus days. It would probably take 10 days just to arrange it.

I will try to find out how much he weighs.

What airline costs $235??
How far is Dillon flying?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Lets get this together... just got a private message from Cindy... she does still want him. Im going to call and see if hes still there and how much he weighs. Ill keep everyone posted... 
Lets figure out a way to get donations together!!


----------



## Carraig

That $235 was Air Canada from Tampa to New Brunswick. Might almost be cheaper to fly him here and back again. Just joking, but gosh that's an awful price.

As for gathering donations, perhaps one person nearest to the shelter that has him, and who has a Paypal account would be the best idea. For the sake of speed, if someone wanted to donate say $20 and didn't have paypal, they could send it to someone they know who does and ask them to make the donation right away so the money is there, and all in one place.

All donations would be made to the account of whoever is closest to the shelter, and who is willing to take the shelter and airline cash up front that would be paid back when they withdraw it from Paypal, which can take a few days. But the money would be there, so they would not be out of pocket in any way.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Thank you!! -- Im new at this! 
Sooo... we need to get together a paypal account, or find someone who has one. Im sure maybe we could send it to the rescue and state what its for? Geesh I dont know... I wonder if Cindy has a paypal account?


----------



## lovealways_jami

He is no longer on petfinder?


----------



## Carraig

If you know what shelter it was, call them or find their number on another petfinder listing. Maybe they took him down because Cindy has spoken for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

I emld. Cindy and told her how wonderful you all are and what you're trying to do for Grady.

Hopefully she'll answer soon. She was going to call shelter this morning for his weight, etc.


----------



## lovealways_jami

So Grady is still there, right? Does anyone live close who has a paypal account? Maybe Cindy could set one up?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Carraig said:


> If you know what shelter it was, call them or find their number on another petfinder listing. Maybe they took him down because Cindy has spoken for him.


 
Exactly what they did 

He is about 60 lbs or so. Has no vet records, he was a stray. He is also not neutered. The adoption fee covers the neuter, not sure about shots, but I can paypal/CC for that and boarding.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Cindy, 
Do you have a paypal account? Can we please start a donation thread?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

lovealways_jami said:


> Cindy,
> Do you have a paypal account? Can we please start a donation thread?


[email protected]


----------



## Carraig

Has there been any progress on finding out the shipping costs, and whether someone at the shelter is willing to put him on the plane? If they can't do it, that's the first thing we need to set up after finding out the price. We'll need a volunteer to get him at the shelter, possibly foster him for a day or two if necessary and take him to the airport. And they would have to purchase the carrier for him as well. That's why I suggested having someone where he is, to transfer the money to for his expenses.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I am always concerned with long distance placements. What happens if this placement does not work out? Do you have a backup plan?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Has he been pulled? If not, is he safe until the logistics get worked out???


----------



## lovealways_jami

Okay, I think he is still there, but do to the interest from Cindy they have put him on hold.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Right now Im trying to find a way to set up a paypal account for donations to do the transport... can anyone think of a better way? I must say, this is a first for me so all of the questions rising I do not have answers to. Maybe Cindy will see them and try to answer, but by the sound of it, it doesnt sound like he will have any temperment issues or anything above and beyond for her to be concerned about.


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

I agree with what Kimm said.
Long Distance Placements can be difficult. We don't know how he would get to airport, what plane costs, also what if he does have some issues-
then he is clear across country.

Think we don't have enough info or plans in place to go on.
We should wait.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I always ask these questions. I guess I throw a wrench into plans. Sorry...


----------



## lovealways_jami

Okay we will put this on hold. Kimm/Karen, please can you contact Cindy and let her know about your concerns. If shes deadset on adopting him, please let her know of somethings she should do before this goes any further. Thanks!


----------



## Carraig

I think what is needed, is already being looked into.

-Cost of shipping
-Volunteer to foster/move to airport
-Donations

Nobody is jumping off the deep end without looking first that I can see. Cindy hopefully will be the one to coordinate all this and then post the info here so everyone can see that the information and arrangements are coming from one person who has all the reins in their hands. Although everyone else is welcome to offer suggestions, etc as always so she can get those plans in place.


----------



## Faith's mommy

lovealways_jami said:


> but by the sound of it, it doesnt sound like he will have any temperment issues or anything above and beyond for her to be concerned about.


unfortunately, the profiles and personalities listed are not always accurate. you never know what the dog's real personality is until you meet them.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Faith's mommy said:


> unfortunately, the profiles and personalities listed are not always accurate. you never know what the dog's real personality is until you meet them.


You're right, we don't know, but we take the chance anyway, why, because the dogs are worth it.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Carraig said:


> I think what is needed, is already being looked into.
> 
> -Cost of shipping
> -Volunteer to foster/move to airport
> -Donations
> 
> Nobody is jumping off the deep end without looking first that I can see. Cindy hopefully will be the one to coordinate all this and then post the info here so everyone can see that the information and arrangements are coming from one person who has all the reins in their hands. Although everyone else is welcome to offer suggestions, etc as always so she can get those plans in place.


 
Thank you Betty


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Agreed... so what needs to be done to get your dog to you?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> You're right, we don't know, but we take the chance anyway, why, because the dogs are worth it.


Just be sure to have a backup plan, Cin.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yeah, we get that


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Cin,

Maybe you should work on the other problem yourself. I'm done. I've had enough. I hope all works out very well for you and Kacey and for you and the senior dog.


----------



## missmarstar

Kimm said:


> Maybe you should work on the other problem yourself. I'm done. I've had enough. I hope all works out very well for you and Kacey and for you and the senior dog.



did i miss something here?


----------



## BeauShel

I hope you can get him home with you soon. I wish we were close to drive him up to you ourselves so it would be an easy transport. Hopefully some of our forum members will be able to help get him started on his transport. Good luck


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im confused.. where are we at here?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

lovealways_jami said:


> Im confused.. where are we at here?


 
We're going forward


----------



## lovealways_jami

Good Deal! Lets get this baby going then!


----------



## lovealways_jami

[email protected] 

Please lets try to coordinate this ASAP! If I have to take the week off and go get him myself


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes I am contacting some people now! Let's get this baby OUT of there!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Can we set up a thread for donations? Or can we donate straight to the shelter who has him?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I just emailed two more dog friends in LA...


----------



## lovealways_jami

Are we going to try to do this by drive? Im in Indiana? I think I could help on this one!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Jenna, are you trying to find someone to pull him? You are sooo wonderful! Has anyone told you that lately?


----------



## sharlin

While I sympathize with Cindy's situation concerning Kasey not getting along well with Mae Mae I do want to make sure that Kasey is not left out of the equation. Has a suitable home or foster been found for her yet? This girl has a had a stressful two-three weeks of foster homes and transports and we need to be sure a home for her is found so she can start to relax and breathe easy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Thanks Jami... *blush*

Yes I am trying to find someone to pull him.

No one has forgotten Kasey, either.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

sharlin said:


> While I sympathize with Cindy's situation concerning Kasey not getting along well with Mae Mae I do want to make sure that Kasey is not left out of the equation. Has a suitable home or foster been found for her yet? This girl has a had a stressful two-three weeks of foster homes and transports and we need to be sure a home for her is found so she can start to relax and breathe easy.


Steve,
Kacey is doing just fine, she is still very much loved, learning things here, playing with us etc. Until she leaves me, she is still very much a part of this family and treated as such. I just keep her and MaeMae seperated for the most part. Kacey is smart as a whip, watches every move, adapts very quickly to people and routines. I have even been able to have the 2 in the same room if I stand guard literally, turn my head and Kacey is all over her. It sucks, it really does  because Kacey is a great dog other wise. I did not come to this decision lightly by any means. But I do think it is a dangerous situation, especially for Mikey, as he loves his doggies and is always playing with them. Now what if/when he gets caught in the middle? I would never be able to forgive myself if my son got hurt just because I want this beautiful dog. I am continuing Kacey's training, and she's doing great at it. I just think it's a dangerous situation for my son, and MaeMae, and one I can't risk just because I want Kacey. 

Yes, she has a foster lined up.


----------



## missmarstar

Cin i can't wait to see pics of your new senior boy when we finally figure out how and when we can get him to you.


----------



## missmarstar

just bumping this up..... has any progress been made? i would very much like to see this happen for Cin..


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Any improvement between Kacey and MaeMae?

Are you giving her Up?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> Any improvement between Kacey and MaeMae?
> 
> Are you giving her Up?


 
WE ARE KEEPING KACEY!!!
Gotten to darn attatched  both of us sooooooooo we will just deal with what comes. 

Kim, and Steve, be prepared for questions, lol


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I am confused by this thread...
who is taking him?

If help is needed with the transport ( i am not sure where he is going to), but i am in VA. Let me know if i can help...:wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> WE ARE KEEPING KACEY!!!
> Gotten to darn attatched  both of us sooooooooo we will just deal with what comes.
> 
> Kim, and Steve, be prepared for questions, lol


Cin,

This is news to me and I hope things go well. I would contact Robin in MI. She is one of the greatest human beings I know, a professional trainer, and will give you great advise. You were a member of her forum when you were trying to get a GR in MI, remember? Her forum address has changed, but you can find her by Googling (Robin, don't kill me) Obedience Dynamics. I am a member there, but I am a very bad friend. I just don't get there as often as I should.

Cin, I believe, and someone who works with these dogs confirmed, Kacey may be part Vizsla. They can jump 6 foot fences and they need LOTS of exercise. My friend has a Vizsla that was shown as a puppy. She wanted to get a second, but didn't think she could provide another with the amount of exercise the dogs need.


----------



## Faith's mommy

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> WE ARE KEEPING KACEY!!!
> Gotten to darn attatched  both of us sooooooooo we will just deal with what comes.
> 
> Kim, and Steve, be prepared for questions, lol


 
i hadn't realized you were keeping her after all. have Kasey and Mae Mae come to an understanding? are they starting to get along at all? i hope things have gotten less stressful for you.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Are you still trying to get this little guy?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Cin,

Don't forget, Kacey does have a place to go if you have doubts.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Kimm said:


> Cin,
> 
> This is news to me and I hope things go well. I would contact Robin in MI. She is one of the greatest human beings I know, a professional trainer, and will give you great advise. You were a member of her forum when you were trying to get a GR in MI, remember? Her forum address has changed, but you can find her by Googling (Robin, don't kill me) Obedience Dynamics. I am a member there, but I am a very bad friend. I just don't get there as often as I should.
> 
> Cin, I believe, and someone who works with these dogs confirmed, Kacey may be part Vizsla. They can jump 6 foot fences and they need LOTS of exercise. My friend has a Vizsla that was shown as a puppy. She wanted to get a second, but didn't think she could provide another with the amount of exercise the dogs need.


Yes, she is fine, I have no problems with her activity level, or her jumping. The main reason I believe others have talked of her energy level is do to her being confined to pen and tree  

Yes I see the Vizsla, amoung other breeds as well  She has become Tony's jogging partner  He takes Jax out for a run, and then Kacey, lol  
and her aggressive(as in good aggression) ball play comes in handy 

She's great in the house, calm, obedient, not destructive (cept with a tennis ball) 

I couldn't sleep last night, the thought of giving up one of my kids tore me apart, thought about it all thru the paper route, came home looked at hubby and said "I just can't let her go" and won't! She's too good on everything else to give up on. So her and MaeMae will have to just have to get along  Read a bunch of good ideas on here that sound promising, and MaeMae is not as scared, she will approach me with Kacey near, soooo there is hope.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Kimm said:


> Cin,
> 
> Don't forget, Kacey does have a place to go if you have doubts.


My baby girl needs stability, and a mommy that won't give up this time. Bouncing her round, will make it worse, I just can't have that. We'll just have to undo all the neg crap she endured for the first 2 years of her life. Her counter surfing is getting much better, lol, DH left a steak on the stove, and she didn't touch it  ~~thud~~ shocked me, lol!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

lovealways_jami said:


> Are you still trying to get this little guy?


Yes, still trying for this boy. Not sure what's up. I emailed a rescue to help with pulling, vets, and bording. Shelter seems to think they are pulling him for me, but rescue has not been in contact with me sooooooo we shall see. But he'll be safe either way, between now and 11:00.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> My baby girl needs stability, and a mommy that won't give up this time. Bouncing her round, will make it worse, I just can't have that. We'll just have to undo all the neg crap she endured for the first 2 years of her life. Her counter surfing is getting much better, lol, DH left a steak on the stove, and she didn't touch it  ~~thud~~ shocked me, lol!!!


Contact Robin if you need suggestions. She's a great resource and will help if she's asked. She likes a challenge.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Glad to hear you're keeping Kacey. Glad she and MaeMae are adjusting; eventually they will get along. You have to establish that you are the Top Dog, the Leader of the Pack.

Kimm has some great suggestions. I would contact these people and use them as a resource.!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

I'm in Nashville and willing to help with transport....

Nicole


----------

